# Life of a Mag Spring



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

I am curious about the life of a magazine spring, as far as CCW is concerned. I keep 10 rounds in my 15 cap magazine at all times because im scared that compressing the spring so much 24 hrs/day will ruin it, and it might malfunction at just the wrong time. Is that a legitimate thought or am I just being ridiculous?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Springs don't wear out from being compressed to their designed position, in your case 15 rounds. They wear out from movement (being compressed and decompressed). Load to full capacity. You'll be fine.


----------



## Reglarguy (Aug 11, 2007)

So you can leave it full basically all the time?


----------

